# Ciamillo Lekki 8 brakes review



## Ted_Ciamillo (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you for the review. There are two minor errors - one, the claimed weight is 129 for the set and that does include padholders but not pads. The Fibula claims 120 but it is theirs that does not include padholders in the weight.Two, the cable adjuster should be used for removing slack in the cable and the MicroCam should be used to set the gap between the pads and the rim. Thanks again.


----------



## Jason Sumner (Jan 9, 2013)

Amended -- Thanks.


----------



## Ted_Ciamillo (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## VeloTime (Aug 4, 2017)

> The wheels are vertically very stiff

Ummmm... Every wheel is vertically stiff. Deflection of wheels under load is a few thousandths.

> and the bike 
> now accelerates and handles much better

The effect on acceleration of a lighter wheel is minuscule.


----------



## Eliott_Jones (Oct 10, 2018)

These brakes aren't just beautiful but also are a clear expression of form following function. Got to get a pair as soon as I can get take them out on the fast group rides for an introduction. Bravo, Ted, for some of the great Ciamillo engineering and design.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I think the effect on acceleration is more about the width of the rim; I was riding a 19mm wide rim; these are 25mm wide. Here is the original article: http://www.roadbikereview.com/reviews/fair-wheel-bikes-fse-carbon-clincher-wheelset-review
Make no mistake, the bike has been transformed.


----------



## Batman1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Why short change riders looking for long(er) reach brakes? The md-reach version should be the standard 47-57 mm reach, but instead, they reduced it to 50mm; I want to run my 35mm file tread tires with no rubbing.


----------



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

A bad rep may be a hindrance.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi
Im steel using these wonderful Zero Gravity.They are working perfectly 
I dont wont to change them with something better. These are THE BETTER


----------



## Lekki (May 9, 2019)

I see you installed them without the lock washer. Have you experienced any rotation or slippage?


----------



## Lekki (May 9, 2019)

Have you had any rotation or slippage without the lock washer?


----------



## Brett_Barrett (May 13, 2019)

Hey Ted,
This is Brett Barrett. Do you have any intention of sending me the Lunocet Monofin I paid you for back in 2014?


----------



## Brett_Barrett (May 13, 2019)

If anyone is honestly considering buying from this dude, forget it. burn your money in a garbage can. He is a thief, nothing more.


----------



## Steve_Atherton (Apr 30, 2020)

Do not make any purchase from any company TED CIAMILLO is heading up. He is dishonest and untrustworthy. I paid for a bulk shipment of Ciamillo brakes to be used on custom bike builds for the UK and Ted never delivered 80% of them despite emails promising delivery !!!

Stay away from this crook.... buyer beware of payment upfront !

Dishonest
Untrustworthy 
Zero morals
Total Liar


----------



## mjolnir2k (Sep 1, 2004)

I ordered the new Zero G20's, which were delayed a bit in shipment, so Ted ended up sending me the upgraded G20SL's for no additional cost. He even overnight shipped them to me.

I know he's had some challenges in the past, but he certainly stepped up and went well above and beyond for me with this purchase. I will say the brakes looked gorgeous (as usual for a Ciamillo product) and were spot on with weight (164 grams). I will be buying more pairs of these.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll have a coke...this might get interesting.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> I'll have a coke...this might get interesting.


I'm making popcorn now.


----------



## weightyweenie (11 mo ago)

Hi, I bought Lekki8 from Ted Ciamillo in 2021 and while the product delivered is as stated (light and functional, though does not provide as powerful braking as the heavier mainstream products), I had to wait *3 MONTHS* for the product to arrive, following my payment.

In the meantime, I was deceived and manipulated by Ted in his procrastinating emails and lost a lot of nerves and time. The delay also messed up my training and racing plans.

All in all, I am fortunate not to have been completely robbed by this person. Customer service at Ciamillo is horrible, so take that into account when considering purchasing an otherwise cool product from TC.


----------



## eurostar (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought some on aliexpress and I'm very pleased with them. They're not as wide as the ones in this review, but in all other respects they're identical. I don't think they're fakes - I suspect Ted had them made and then fell out with his supplier, who got stuck with unwanted inventory. They cost £146. They were delivered quickly.


----------



## Samuel Lai (7 mo ago)

Ted_Ciamillo said:


> Thank you for the review. There are two minor errors - one, the claimed weight is 129 for the set and that does include padholders but not pads. The Fibula claims 120 but it is theirs that does not include padholders in the weight.Two, the cable adjuster should be used for removing slack in the cable and the MicroCam should be used to set the gap between the pads and the rim. Thanks again.


Hi Ted, when will you actually send out my set of L8 Ultra? You’ve stated on three separate times from early May 2022 to now, late June, you would send them to me. Please tell me how much longer I should have to wait.


----------



## la rosa (Apr 19, 2009)

Samuel Lai said:


> Hi Ted, when will you actually send out my set of L8 Ultra? You’ve stated on three separate times from early May 2022 to now, late June, you would send them to me. Please tell me how much longer I should have to wait.


U probably have to call your CC company. Try searching his name, there's quite a lot of thread at other bike forums re his business practices.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Lol. . Trash homemade brakes. Get some Dura Ace R9100 calipers, they are a bit heavier but stop better than any caliper brake on the market. I wouldn’t put these “home brew“ brakes on my bike if they were free.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

The circle of life.

Ted develops new gizmo.
Ted sells new gizmo.
Ted stops shipping gizmo but continues taking money while making up excuses for as long as possible.
Ted disappears and relocates.
Ted stays hidden for a few years while he waits for people to forget and new targets to gather while
Ted develops new gizmo.


----------

